# Poner en català



## gvergara

Hola:
¿Cómo se dice _poner_ en catalán? Otra consulta ¿son equivalentes el catalán y el valenciano? Muchas gracias, nos vemos

Gonzalo


----------



## ampurdan

El verbo "poner" en catalán se traduce por "posar" (puede haber excepciones, pero no se me ocurre ninguna ahora mismo).


----------



## gvergara

Muchas gracias ampurdan. Nos vemos


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Catalán y valenciano son dos nombres oficiales para una misma lengua que, como todas las lenguas, se manifiesta en distintos dialectos (matices en fonética, alguna desinencia verbal distinta y preferencia por unos u otros sinónimos).

Lo demás son temas políticos que exceden los límites de este foro.

Salut!


----------



## Cecilio

El verb "poner" del castellà es pot traduir de diferent manera segons el seu significat, ja que en té molts. Podria ser "posar", "ficar" o "pondre". Les dues primeres són de significat molt semblant. La tercer s'urilitzaria amb el significat de "El sol se pone" ("El sol es pon") o "La gallina ha puesto un huevo" ("La gallina ha post un ou").


----------



## Cecilio

Samaruc said:


> Hola,
> 
> Catalán y valenciano son dos nombres oficiales para una misma lengua que, como todas las lenguas, se manifiesta en distintos dialectos (matices en fonética, alguna desinencia verbal distinta y preferencia por unos u otros sinónimos).
> 
> Lo demás son temas políticos que exceden los límites de este foro.
> 
> Salut!



Estiuc plenament d'acord amb tu, Samaruc, però afegiria que aquesta diferència dialectal es caracteritza, a més, per proporcionar almenys dos llenguatges estàndars diferenciats, el valencià i el català. Les formes verbals que s'ensenyen a les escoles de Catalunya no són les mateixes de les de València (desinència de 1ª persona de present d'indicatiu i tots els temps de subjuntiu, verbs incoatius, etc.), tot i que, com és lògic, abans o després es fa esment a les diferents variants dialectals. És una mica el que pasa amb el "voseo" en castellà, però jo diria que en el cas del català les diferències són clarament més marcades. Dic tot això perquè és una informació útil de cara a persones com gvergara, que volen aprendre la nostra llengua.


----------



## chics

Jo sempre dic _ficar_, però és informal. Quan escriguis, millor _posar_, oi?
I _ficar_ sona una mica més com _meter_.


----------



## Cecilio

chics said:


> Jo sempre dic _ficar_, però és informal. Quan escriguis, millor _posar_, oi?
> I _ficar_ sona una mica més com _meter_.



Potser en alguns casos "ficar" podria sonar més informal que "posar", però no necessàriament. Pel que fa al verb espanyol "meter", jo normalment utilitzaria "en català "clavar". Podríem dir que en alguns casos el verb "ficar" s'aproxima una mica en el seu significat al de "clavar", però és difícil traçar les línies divisòries entre els significats d'unes paraules i altres. A més, supose que hi deu haver diferències dialectals al respecte.


----------



## Samaruc

Ficar, en principi, és "posar dins". Una altra cosa és l'ús que es fa col·loquialment d'aquest verb, que molt sovint li pren la posició a "posar". A mi m'agrada mantenir la diferència entre els dos verbs, però bé, és una qüestió personal.

Per cert, a València és molt comú sentir expressions amb "ficar" de l'estil de "ficar-se content", que s'assemblen molt al portuguès "ficar contente" encara que amb el verb reflexiu. Fora de València, també us "fiqueu" contents o es tracta d'una expressió d'ús local?


----------



## jmx

Tinc la impressió que 'ficar' té diferents significats a diferents llocs. A Barcelona i zones properes equival clarament al castellà "meter". En canvi a la zona del Baix Ebre 'ficar' i 'posar' volen dir gairebé el mateix.


----------



## crises

Bona puntualització, jmartins! Al català ebrenc "fica" i "posar" són sinònims.
 Gràcies per enrecordar-te'n de natros!

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Fora de València, també us "fiqueu" contents o es tracta d'una expressió d'ús local?



Jo no em fico contenta, Samaruc, però sí que ho he sentit més d'una vegada i de dues per aquí. Ho he sentit de gent que fa servir "posar" i "ficar" com a sinònims intercanviables (i que no són ebrencs  ). 

Jo el "ficar" el faig servir per expressions força específiques (ficar-se al llit, sobretot), amb el sentit que deies de "posar(-se) dins".


----------

